
Anti-worm bot could silence epic Mirai DDoS attack army - praving5
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/10/31/this_antiworm_patch_bot_could_silence_epic_mirai_ddos_attack_army/
======
executesorder66
> "Such a tool could theoretically be used to reduce the attack surface."

So open source it, and let other people take the risk of releasing it in the
wild for the good of mankind.

